# FMAT: Techinques in Villabrille-Largusa Kali System.



## Clark Kent (Sep 19, 2006)

*Techinques in Villabrille-Largusa Kali System.
By cfr - Tue, 19 Sep 2006 16:17:44 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

What I understand is that the stick work easily translates into open hand techs. So my new questions, specifically regarding the Villabrille-Largusa Kali System, would be:

1; Are stikes practiced open hand? I would have to imagine that to become a good striker, they would have to be practiced as such. It would make sense that you could learn the body mechanics, but to never practice open handed, it would seem tough to learn how to hit hard. For the record, Ive never done it, so I could be wrong.

2; I have no desire to enter any sort of MMA bout, but I do believe that no style is complete without some training in clinch and ground work. Does FMA address these, or is it more of the "I'll keep them at a distance" mindset?

Thanks.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

